# Redlands Show Acquisitions



## suzyquec (May 14, 2016)

The Redlands show as always was amazing. I had placed an order for 6 flasks from Peruflora that were delivered to me at the show. I am always happy with the flasks from Peruflora but the group I picked up today were amazing. Usually there are a limited number of seedlings but this group had so many I could not count them-heaven help me when they get bigger. I have also been on the look out for an Addicted Phillip and was lucky to find one from Odom's that was even in bloom. One of my other favorite vendor's is Assendorfer-Orchideenzucht from Germany. Last year I purchased an andreettae and a paph hangianum seedling and a year later they are doing great. This year I purchased a sanderianum, a philippinense and a fischerii seedling. If they do as well as the other 2 I will be very happy. I also purchased a paph rothschildianum from Krull Smith which was locally bred and grown, so I know it will endure the South Florida summers.

Well I have a lot of potting to do so I better get started.

Susan


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2016)

Good stuff. I have to get back to the Paph Symposium in Apopka one day.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 14, 2016)

Good haul. Interesting stuff and good luck with the potting extravaganza!


----------



## troy (May 14, 2016)

Can you post close ups of what you got please, I really like addicted phillip


----------



## suzyquec (May 16, 2016)

Troy-I finally figured how to post pictures bigger than a postage stamp. Here is the Addicted Philip.
Susan


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 16, 2016)

Nice pickups! I really need to make it to one of these big shows soon.


----------



## troy (May 16, 2016)

Sorry but Not an addicted phillip


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2016)

Probably not.


----------



## suzyquec (May 16, 2016)

Troy what do you think it is then. It's not good when you cannot trust "reputable" vendors.


----------



## AdamD (May 16, 2016)

Taiwan? St. Swithin? A bad Lady Isabel?


----------



## troy (May 16, 2016)

Looks like a Genevieve booth, but hard to tell


----------



## suzyquec (May 17, 2016)

Troy,
I have contacted the nursery as they also breed and sell Shin-Yi Princess and I think this may be what it is. I am waiting to hear back as I wanted an Addicted Phillip specifically. Thank you for the heads up.
Susan


----------



## suzyquec (May 18, 2016)

I want to again thank all of you for your guidance I do not know what I did before I joined this forum!!

I contacted the vendor and he agreed it is not an Addicted Phillip its a Taiwan. He apologized as they are on the same bench in the greenhouse. We came to an agreement and I will keep the Taiwan and for a nominal fee he is sending me an Addicted Phillip (unbloomed so I will keep my fingers crossed). I will post again when the "new" Addicted Phillip blooms and hopefully it's correct.


----------



## Heather (May 18, 2016)

Sounds like a good deal. Glad it worked out (hopefully!)


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 18, 2016)

looks like a complex sanderianum hybrid ...blooming with a short stalk is the biggest clue


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2016)

Looks like a win-win to me, suzyquec.


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 12, 2016)

Just an update, I received the replacement "Addicted Phillip" about 3 weeks ago and placed it with some other paphs on my upstairs balcony. Today I turned it and discovered a flower spike-so I will know in the coming weeks if its another Taiwan or an Addicted Phillip. I'll post a new photo when the bloom opens.


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks to be dark & sweet, a very nice healthy plant!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2016)

I agree. Looks like a great plant!


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 19, 2016)

This morning I noticed that there is another flower spike so soon there will be 2 spikes and I cannot wait to see if they are Addicted Phillip or Taiwan.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 19, 2016)

What a beautiful, healthy plant! I look forward to seeing the flowers. :clap:


----------



## troy (Jun 19, 2016)

If it's a paph taiwan and you don't want it I'll buy it off you


----------

